
Why DAGs Are Overrated - djaouen
https://danieljaouendevelopment.com/?p=68
======
PaulHoule
I've been thinking for a long time about the question of why production rules
and logic programming are less popular than they are, and one of them is much
like what you point out: if the parts of your program form a graph that is
assembled by the runtime/compiler, each node (roughly a line of code in a
normal programming language) has to be annotated with enough information to
find the nodes it connects with -- much of which is implicit in the structure
of a normal sequential program.

